# Leopard gecko on bare bottom tank?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey guys,
I was just thinking....Why couldn't I have my leopard gecko on a bare bottom tank instead of the reptile carpet that the mealworms stick to or the paper towels that run out really fast....So could I keep him on bare bottom? Or does he need some kind of padding on the floor of his tank?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't see why you couldn't... They might appreciate something like carpet to grab on to as opposed to sliding on glass. You would also need to adjust the heat mat, as there is no substrate to buffer the heat.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I don't see why you couldn't... They might appreciate something like carpet to grab on to as opposed to sliding on glass. You would also need to adjust the heat mat, as there is no substrate to buffer the heat.


I would definitely adjust the thermostat accordingly....Wouldn't want a toasted gecko!

I was thinking about putting a couple layers of paper towels just under his hides so he has a little padding while he sleeps/rests. I might just try this bare bottom thing and observe him to see if he slides around...I didn't think of that so thanks for bringing that possibility to my attention


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea you could just do that. You wouldn't have to change those paper towels very often.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Yea you could just do that. You wouldn't have to change those paper towels very often.


Exactly, since he only poops in the corner XP


----------

